

What makes the camp and darcs VCSs unique - epall
http://projects.haskell.org/camp/unique

======
epall
I'm not sure I like this approach. What's to say that the changes in line 4
don't really depend on line 2? I'd rather make dependency more explicit with
some mechanism like feature branches.

